# prettiness



## pinkkvintage (Jan 31, 2007)

what you need.
fushia pigment
nylon es
nocturnelle es
sketch es
beauty marked es 
beigning shade stick
fluid line in black track
your foundation
blush
nymphette lipglass
and viva glam v lipglass





put hsade stick all over 
then put nylon on brow bone for a highlight





put fushia pigment in corners





sketch in outter corners





mix skrtch nocturnelle and beauty marked together and blend in crease and outter corners of eyes





put your foundation on 
your eye brows on 
your blush on 
then mix nymephette lipglass and viva glam v lipglass together
and theres the results


----------



## faifai (Jan 31, 2007)

Pics not working. You'll want to use UBB code, not html.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THat looks really nice....what foundation do you use?..its flawless!!


----------



## little teaser (Jan 31, 2007)

that looks very good im gonna try it your skin looks flawless,i use viva glam lipstick with nymphette lipglass lol.


----------



## n_c (Jan 31, 2007)

niiiice...the eyes look great!


----------



## sunsational (Feb 1, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!! thanks


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 1, 2007)

very pretty 
thanks for sharing


----------



## bli5s (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness.!! What foundation did u use?? complexion is awesomme!! Colour is great!!!


----------



## linkas (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tut, very pretty!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 2, 2007)

blending is beautiful and i love the colors you used!  your skin is amazing


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 2, 2007)

Great tutorial!  You look fantastic!!!


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 2, 2007)

im going to mac early tomorrow morning to buy that pigment because of your tut. they better have it!!!


----------



## Emmi (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks great!! Love the look on you!!


----------



## ccarp001 (Feb 2, 2007)

very pretty! i'm gonna have to try this : )


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 2, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## miss.vampira (Feb 3, 2007)

Really nice. Love the result.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Feb 3, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 8, 2007)

very pretty! thanks for the tut!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 16, 2007)

So beautiful!!!  You did a fantastic job!!


----------



## Julez (Feb 16, 2007)

you are gifted! it looks wonderful.

may i ask what brushes you used for the crease and outer corners?


----------



## macface (Feb 16, 2007)

so pretty.


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

so simple and cute. thanks!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks for the tut....your eyes look great!!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 6, 2007)

You make it look very easy! Great combo!


----------



## pinkkvintage (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julez* 

 
_you are gifted! it looks wonderful.

may i ask what brushes you used for the crease and outer corners?_

 


i used the white blending brush
its from target
its sonia kuska or something like that


----------

